# I can't seem to be able to pull a consistent shot on my gaggia classic?! HELP!



## rgoodcoffee (May 25, 2016)

Hi,

this is my first post on this forum so the whole making espresso's is pretty new to me!

Anyway i'll get straight to it.

I've recently picked up a gaggia classic and Graef cm80 grinder off ebay and have been enjoying making espresso's, however I can never seem to get a good espresso shot consistently. I measure out exactly the amount of coffee i use and it's normally around 18-20g. I usually have to use the finest setting on my Graef cm80, and I try to tamper as evenly as possible, but I find that even if i put in exactly the same amount of coffee and grind it exactly the same I will pull a massively under-extracted shot followed by an over-extracted one. I can't seem to get any consistency in my shots!

I probably waste at least half my coffee in useless shots just because I can't figure out any formula for how to get the right shot, it's very annoying.

For example, today I changed my grind setting by 5 increments and it made no difference to my shot of exactly the same quantity of coffee - it was still massively under-extracted.

It's putting me off using the gaggia classic and I find I'm just making filter's more just so I don't waste coffee!

Any help would be massively appreciated, does it sound like the grinder is the problem? Maybe it could be giving a inconsistent grind? or could it be something wrong with the gaggia classic?

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Weigh in - weigh out as per my reply on another thread


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Locked as duplicate thread.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=31991


----------

